# Diawa caldia



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Very close to buying a new caldia. Any one got anything bad to say about them


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I only have 2!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Not sure of the differences but had a caldia kix 4000 for at least 5 years. Regular trips on the yak and boat been dunked close to a dozen times with just a wash and occasional lube by opening the service port. Still going strong. Probably deserves a decent service by now, better find some instructions.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

The white one? I have it in the 2500. It's my fav reel, nothing bad to say about it. Get some white braid too for the extra bling factor  Drag is great and it's a very solid reel for its size. I use it for snapper and smaller kings.


----------

